# Clawing Under The Bed....



## go4me77 (Jul 16, 2010)

Kittens are clawing the underside of the boxsprings all the time. What am I to do???? I don't want them to damage it and I've read tips on how to prevent from clawing. Should I use those tips for my boxsprings?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Give up. It's there, it's gonna be clawed. BUT .... there are things you can do to protect the inside of your boxspring from kitty-infiltration.
Our kitts clawed the thin material and destroyed it. It didn't take much at all. We pulled the top matress off and pulled out the 2 long-twin box springs (CalKing bed) and flipped them upside down. We stretched and stapled a sturdy sheet cut to fit, over the bottom and then stapled a wire mesh over that. We made sure all staples were firmly seated in the wood and used pliers to bend the wire-ends under so neither we nor kitties could get poked. This 'modified-repair' has lasted for 16yrs.
Cheaper, possibly less labor-intensive solution: Buy a fitted sheet and put it on the boxspring with the top, on the underside and the elastic running around the top of the box-spring. When you place the top mattress on, use your hands to *push* the elastic as far *in* between the two mattresses as you can to keep the bottom tight, though I imagine it will sag a bit. Another solution is to utilize under-bed-storage boxes that will *prevent* access to the material.
Good luck!
heidi =^..^=


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> Buy a fitted sheet and put it on the boxspring with the top, on the underside and the elastic running around the top of the box-spring.


I did this and NAILED mine down. 

The cats clawed it up anyway.

I gave up.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, it turned out our kittens weren't the worst offenders ... it was the _former feral adult male cat_ who enjoyed dragging himself around under the bed with his claws so his back scooted over the wood floor! 0_o I liked that he was doing my dusting for me but he destroyed the under-fabric of the boxspring. That is when we stapled mesh-wire over it and solved our problem.


----------



## go4me77 (Jul 16, 2010)

I will have to try the sheet thing. The cats started it last night about the time my husband and I were nodding off and I yelled "Girls! Stop it!" Worked on the cats and scared my husband awake. Won't be doing that again cause of the hubby! lol.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

go4me77 said:


> ... I yelled "Girls! Stop it!" Worked on the cats and scared my husband awake. Won't be doing that again cause of the hubby! lol.


 LOL _Whoops!_ LOL


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I can afford it (after I move), I want a bed like this (not THIS one, though) with the drawers and NO SPACE for cats....

http://www.jeromes.com/content/Image/products/AAM52MBKB_S.jpg


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> When I can afford it (after I move), I want a bed like this (not THIS one, though) with the drawers and NO SPACE for cats....
> 
> http://www.jeromes.com/content/Image/products/AAM52MBKB_S.jpg


 I *like* that bed! I call that style a "Captain's Bed" because of the under-storage drawers.


----------

